# can not visit USA Today Sports



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Recently, I have not been able to navigate to USA-Today Sports start page. I can go to the usa-today home page. And I can click on the tab at the top to go to "life", "tech", "travel", etc , but if I click on the "sports" tab, it takes me to "news". If I type www/usatoday.com/sports/ into my browser, it re-drects me to www/usatoday.com/news/. If I find a link to a sports story, I can reach it. I turned off my McAfee but that did not change anything. I deleted all cookies and temp internet files, but that did not change anything.
I am running Windows 7 and IE explorer.

Any ideas why this is happening ?


----------

